# Favorite Name for Bar



## K. Riehl (Dec 22, 2008)

I enjoy the names that authors come up for Inns/Pubs/Bars in the various Fantasy/Science Fiction books. I propose that each person lists their favorites, and to be more challenging, make up at least one name you would use if you were to write a story with a bar scene.

Please list story and author when listing the the name.

Nymph's Navel in _Skeen's Leap_ by Jo Clayton

Cowboy Feng's in _Cowboy Feng's Spacebar and Grill_ by Steven Brust

In my story, still to be written, my characters will meet unsavory characters in McFrog's


----------



## ratsy (Dec 22, 2008)

How about an interplanetary bar called "Bugs & Jugs"


----------



## sloweye (Dec 22, 2008)

The Hyper Motel bar


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 23, 2008)

*Jamaica Inn *which is also the title of the book and is set in England!

*The Waystone Tavern* would be the name I would use in my story.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 23, 2008)

Lord Roscoe's Poultry and Waffles


----------



## Wiglaf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Shire always begged for _The Bad Hobbit_. _The Turkey and Goblin_, _Big Pea_, and _The Hanging Mellons_ should be in a book if they aren't already.  Or how about _The String Beery_?


----------



## ratsy (Dec 23, 2008)

I always thought it would be funny to have a bar that has beard discrimination.  Seperate drinking fountains for bearded men.  Belgarath would get a kick out of that.  He would get thrown in jail for using the "non-bearded" bathroom or something.  It could be called "_Movers and Shavers_"


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2008)

If I wrote a science fantasy story that required an inn I'd call it The Merry Magistrate.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 13, 2009)

I am surprised there have been no more entries into this thread...come on people, this thread has great potential.

Let the hiliarity ensue!


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 14, 2009)

In "Strata" Pratchett had "The Broken Drum" (because it couldn't be beaten)

So, in Ankh Morpork he places the mended drum…


----------



## Interference (Jan 14, 2009)

One of the restaurantss I've used over the years in various stories is called The Rest.  It's downstairs from a hairdresser's called The Cut.  They're both owned by a crossword enthusiast.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jan 20, 2009)

I would use a tavern named "The Rollicking Stop."


----------



## Tillane (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure I'd get away with it, seeing as it is (or was, a few years back) the name of a real pub in Leicester, but I've been toying with having a space port bar called the "Soar Point".


----------



## reiver33 (Feb 4, 2009)

For your typical ever-so-slightly-seedy spaceport bar; _The Inverted Spin_ - favoured hang-out for corporate test pilots, shuttle jocks and middle-ranking executives pretending they're hanging out with the bad boys.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 4, 2009)

Inns are one of the few pedantic things I always think can go badly wrong in fantasy novels. For one thing, they're usually Victorian in style, where the rest of the novel is semi-medieval, and often come across as just a modern pub with a bit less plastic. I always thought simple names were most convincing: The Long Table or The Inn at the Forest or something like that. Boring, eh?

William Gibson had a bar for cyberpunks called The Gentleman Loser, which I always quite liked as a name. He also had a hotel called Cheap Hotel.

I have a generic dodgy space-bar in my third book called The Villainous Hive.


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd call mine The Peas Hole


----------



## Boneman (Feb 12, 2009)

Precision Grace said:


> I'd call mine The Peas Hole


 
Hee hee, took me three reads of that to get it, I'm very slow some times.... 

In "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" after Harrison Ford has that marathon fight, and eventually falls down the outside of the window, breaking his fall on various canopies, the name of the bar is shown to be "Obi Wan"........ If you had a cold and it's your mates turn to buy you might say 'you obi wan....' (Groan...)

My bar would be called: The Bottom of the Glass, because everyone knows the world looks better there.....


----------



## The Judge (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a bar in my book, but so far it's just called 'the bar' with not even a capital letter to distinguish it.  So I'm keeping an eye out for good suggestions here - but it's a pretty grotty bar, and the man who runs it isn't over-endowed with intelligence, so clever puns are probably out.

I do have a name for the establishment a few doors down from the bar, though, both of which are located on the planet Tartaros (yeah, I know, very original!).  Anyway, the name of the other place is 'Tarts R Us'. (It's a brothel.)

J


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 12, 2009)

The Judge said:


> I have a bar in my book, but so far it's just called 'the bar' with not even a capital letter to distinguish it.  So I'm keeping an eye out for good suggestions here - but it's a pretty grotty bar, and the man who runs it isn't over-endowed with intelligence, so clever puns are probably out.
> 
> I do have a name for the establishment a few doors down from the bar, though, both of which are located on the planet Tartaros (yeah, I know, very original!).  Anyway, the name of the other place is 'Tarts R Us'. (It's a brothel.)
> 
> J



It's a shame that landlord is so unimaginative because I can just see it being called The Grotty (because he misspelled Grotto, obviously)


----------



## Interference (Feb 12, 2009)

How about "Good Ribbons" because he misheard the guy who sold it to him.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 13, 2009)

How about a tavern with a picture of a mug 'half full' and it could be called "The Optimistic Mug"


----------



## Saeltari (Feb 14, 2009)

Knight's Moon


----------



## Leo (Feb 15, 2009)

Tobytwo said:


> I always thought simple names were most convincing: The Long Table or The Inn at the Forest or something like that. Boring, eh?


Agreed. I think that taverns and inns were often given their name by the customers and travelers and neighbors rather than the keepers, based on some feature of the house or a memorable event that happened in it. The latter case can be a good excuse for in-world history.

I have a bar for cyborg pilots on a space station that's called simply the Merry Pilots (it's caricature SF), but they just call it the bar. The other few bars they call by the section they're in, for instance the labs bar.


----------



## Reyben (Feb 15, 2009)

I've always liked the sound of _McGinty's_, for some reason.

But something a bit more traditionally tavern-y:

_The Noose and Moon._


----------



## Urien (Feb 15, 2009)

The Iron Bar.

Where all the space farers go to get their shirts and pleated skirts pressed.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 24, 2009)

Reyben said:


> I've always liked the sound of _McGinty's_, for some reason.
> 
> But something a bit more traditionally tavern-y:
> 
> _The Noose and Moon._


 
I think McGinty's is the name of the bar that Frasiers dad goes to on Frasier


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 24, 2009)

I suppose for me it would have to be 

The Restaurant at the End of the Universe - good old Douglas


----------

